# Sex My Oyapok!



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Can you all confirm my suspicions. I think I have two females but want to make sure before i buy males. They are about 18 mos old. When they were in a viv together they were losing weight and the second I separated them they started gaining weight and eating well. Both their toepads are TINY...smaller than any of tincs. 

Also, What do you think about their size. They seem very small to me - about half the size of my Bakhuis. 

Here is Frog A


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

And Frog B


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How sure are you on the age of these frogs? My oyapoks are over a year old, and easily 1 1/2 times the size of a bakhuis.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah their body shape looks very juvie-like, are you sure they are adults?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

zBrinks said:


> How sure are you on the age of these frogs? My oyapoks are over a year old, and easily 1 1/2 times the size of a bakhuis.


Agreed, did you mean 18 weeks OTW?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope...they were sold to me as an 18mo old probably pair. I was worried about how small they were.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Kaity,

If these Oyapocks are 18 months old, then they are runts and shouldn't have been sold to anyone. I find that my Oyapock metamorphs are some of the smallest tinctorius froglets to raise and, if not given plenty of springtails and runty melanogasters, they can fail to grow.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They seem to have decent weight but no way are they 18 months. Maybe 3 months, no more.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I got them in January and the person I bought them from bought them along with 9 more just a few weeks before by the looks of it and the original seller sold them as 1.5 years. The person I got them from said all 11 that he bought were the same size so maybe the original seller was "mistaken" on the age... That sucks.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So if all of them were the same size - could it be that ALL 11 are runty for some reason? Or is it more likely an age issue?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it possible that there was a misunderstanding, and that the froglets came from an 18 month old pair?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Is it possible that there was a misunderstanding, and that the froglets came from an 18 month old pair?


I dont think so. The Original Seller wrote this on their ad:

"11 D. Oyapock (1.5 yrs)"


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I PM'd the orignal seller to try and get clarification but it looks like they were exiting the hobby so not sure if I will get a reply.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree with the others. They look young to me. Tincs get, well, I don't know how to describe it, but more leggy as adults and are more compact as juvies. I have an Oyapok about the same size and it's 3-4 months OOTW. They look great and although they are too young to sex, the fact that they are doing better apart from one another could be a clue that they might both be females. It does stink that you thought you were getting a sexed pair and likely ended up with two froglets. But, they are beautiful and healthy.


Kaity said:


> So if all of them were the same size - could it be that ALL 11 are runty for some reason? Or is it more likely an age issue?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Kaity said:


> I dont think so. The Original Seller wrote this on their ad:
> 
> "11 D. Oyapock (1.5 yrs)"


I dunno. Seems strange for someone to have 11 adult frogs of the same morph. Or is that supposed to be 1.1?

Hey, they are gorgeous frogs, nonetheless


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very curious who the seller is. (I know it cannot be posted)
If its who I think it is....its starting to become a regular pattern for this person.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

not a pro but looks to be an age change. they are the size of my 5 month old azuerius


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I'm going to keep trying to fatten them up and see if it really is that they are froglets. They are my favorite frogs. If they are froglets then they are worth their weight in gold...literally...


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

indeed i'm picking up three in a few days keep in touch might be able to make a trade lol


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Kaity I stand corrected I'm getting 4 oyapoks and 2 lues. Pls keep intouch with any tips u might pick up on them for me look for pics soon


----------

